#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Trip to Tokyo

## Looper

First impressions

Airport is a bit dreary but the toilets let you know you are in Japan with their heated seats and hi-tech control panel



Everything is miniature in nihon. Even the pub is tiny. One table, six seats.



Traditional Japanese cooking. J-girl can cook up a lovely bit of nosh faster than you can say haute-cuisine.



Walk round Ginza, the expensive shopping district. All japanese people are wired up to at least 2 paralllel sources of electronic information at once.



Japanese beer comes in 2 varieties. Cheap and normal price. Don't buy the cheap stuff. It is the same strength as regular but tastes all watery and bland. The 2 in the middle are normal price. Lovely and malty.



Senso-Ji shinto shrine in Asakusa district.



mmmm... lovely Japanese money

----------


## Loy Toy

Nice one Looper.

Did the Karzi have internet connection?  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Nice one Looper, I've got high hopes for this thread as I've never been there. Hopefully you've got some pics of lots of J-birds. :Smile: 

Bit worried about the last pic. If thats you holding the money then you've got a really gay yellow cardigan and a bit of cleavage.

----------


## blue

good thread !
love the six seater bar 
even a Renoir painting on the wall

----------


## grasshopper

More! More! Some daughters of nippon please! 
 :cmn:

----------


## reinvented

yebisu dark is a great beer

----------


## Looper

My Favourite evening activity. A trip to the Onsen. Outdoor natural hotsprings where you can sit and look at the stars from hot bathing pools.



You cannot take photos in the actual bathing area since it is full of naked Japanese men (Women bathe in a seperate area)



Tokyo by day and night from Government tower in Shinjuku.





Cutie Relax bars in Akihabara. Strange coffeeshop/bar affairs where you get to flirt with (in Japanese) but not touch a Japanese girl who is dressed up like she needs a good spanking.



Here is one of the girls. You are not supposed to take photos so it is not such a good pic.



Here are the instructions (in English even though the girls only speak Japanese).



Off to the imperial palace today for private tea ceremony with the emperor.

----------


## Bangyai

> .


Nice thread Looper. This card reminds me a bit of the one they give you when you visit the Eden Club in Sukhumvit , only the service is a bit more ....er..friendly. :Smile:

----------


## Looper

Went for a wander round Yasukuni Jinja shrine which is the war hero shrine that right wing Japanese prime ministers like to vist which annoys Chinese people.
It is a surpisingly serene and peaceful place. More-so than any other shrine I have seen so far.



It has a war museum attached but I was surpised to see on proud display the train that was used to open the Thai burma railway, since it is a painful memory for many westerners with family who died in the railroad construction.



Trip to Ueno park where they play baseball.



A pokemon girl helping out the amusement arcade patrons.



Two statues at Senso-Ji in Asakusa.





The J-Girl toilet. Trust those crazy Japs to take a good idea like the bum gun and make it great.



Seat is permanently heated. Water spray is pre-heated on demand. Seperate sprays for back-bottom and front-bottom (or ball-bag massage). Hot air blower to dry your spanky clean arse. Blue and red buttons are the temperature control. Haven't figured out what the volume control does yet. The warm back-bottom jet is so nice I go in and use it even when I don't need a crap  :Smile: 






> Did the Karzi have internet connection?


Wouldn't be surpised LT. Haven't figured the whole thing out yet and the manual is in Japanese!




> love the six seater bar


They are pretty cool. There is network of alleyways in between Kabukicho and Hanozono-Jinja shrine packed with these tiny bars.

----------


## bobo746

^ gee mate do you need a pilots licence to fly that thing

----------


## Butterfly

> You cannot take photos in the actual bathing area since it is full of naked Japanese men (Women bathe in a seperate area)


damn,

----------


## Looper

Day trip to Kamakura with all the old shrines and temples.











Innovative folks the Japs. Way ahead of the game with wheelchair access even on 500 year old temples.



Photo booth for making impromptu home-made porn in public. These girls probably had their jeans round their knees and their t-shirts round their necks.



J-girl chooses the sashimi at Ueno market. We got 1Kg for 1000 yen ($12) and it was delicious with soy and wasabi.



Hi tech bookies with indoor smoking still allowed.



To answer Jizzy - no it is not an ashtray. It is the advanced controls which I am not qualified to operate at this stage.



...and yes it is a sink. Water runs when you flush so you can wash all the nasty germs off.



More thoughtful toilet-related innovation

----------


## HollyGoodhead

so is the jet spray quite powerful or do you still need to scrub a bit?

----------


## the dogcatcher

I've seen aircraft with less controls than those bogs.

----------


## reinvented

kamakura is wonderful
had the pleasure of living there for a while
some great epic boobs om the beach at enoshima too

----------


## nikster

I love those toilets. If they sold them here I'd get one tomorrow. 

Isn't the volume control for the flushing sound button? I heard some jap toilets have a button to make a flushing sound - without actually flushing - in case you're about to make some potentially embarrassing noises in there. Love the umbrella holder too  :Smile: 

The high tech bookies look like out of a film, you couldn't make this up. 

How does one pick up a j-girl btw? Must one speak Japanese?

Great report i will make use of this info on my next trip. I was in Tokyo only once but without any preparation I had a blast but it was somewhat overwhelming.

----------


## Happy Dave

Thai girls still number one, they know what its for !

----------


## Looper

Daytrip to Odaiba down by the harbour. You forget Tokyo is a port city till you come down here.

The cool futuristic star wars ferry.



Geisha girls.



School trip. I have started making the peace sign in all my Japanese holiday photos.



This little guy's head was so small he managed to get through the bars and wave to his mum from the wrong side, 10m above the drop to the walkway below. She went frantic but he was not happy about being whisked back to safety.



Channel 9 TV station with 747 taking off from Haneda in the background.



Brooklyn bridge






> How does one pick up a j-girl btw? Must one speak Japanese?


Most Japs seem to speak very basic or no English so I think if you were coming over here you would want to learn some Japanese first. I met J-Girl in Australia.

----------


## Looper

Samurai wedding at Meiji Jingu shrine











Some girls paying respect at the shrine  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> I love those toilets. If they sold them here I'd get one tomorrow.


They've got them at Ubuntawan on Rama 9.

----------


## sabang

I don't actually think I left Shinjuku in two trips to Tokyo. Wish I'd seen more though- it's a fascinating city.

----------


## Butterfly

I certainly didn't see enough when I was there for almost 1 week,

will need to back, but that city is so huge, it's scary

----------


## Looper

2 day trip to mountains west of Tokyo

Sulphur vents on side of active volcano



Sneaked a camera in to the onsen once all the naked Japanese guys had left. Water is volcanically heated spring water. Up high in the mutains the air is quite cool at night which makes clouds of steam rise off the pools when you are sitting in them.



This is where you sit and wash your balls with all the naked Japanese guys before getting in the onsen.



Many eagles flying aroud the mountains.



Tori gate on Lake Ashi.





Fields of mountain grass.



Fuji Yama, in the background, was hidden in a bank of cloud but this is what it wold have looked like if we could have seen it  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Is that a photo pinned to a rock? :Smile:

----------


## Looper

Best I could do FP. That was the sample photo provided for visitors who show up when it is raining. It was nice and sunny but Fuji was shrouded in cloud the whole time.

They do something simlliar when doing maintenance on a shrine. They hang a big sheet with a photo of the shrine over the scaffolding so you can see what it would have looked like if they weren't doing maintenance on it  :Smile:

----------


## Blake7

Scampy will be so jealous of you

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I am.

----------


## Looper

Why jealous Scampy? I thought you had a Japanese girlfriend. Maybe she will take you to Tokyo and show you round?

Some city scenes:-

Ginza - posh shopping and Sony showroom



Ikebukuro - Sunshine Dori for shopping, Toyota showroom, nice Sento (Onsen with normal water - not spring water).



Kabukicho - Yakuza and hookers - massaji massaji seems to start from 3,000Y ($36) but I suspect that is just to get you in the door although I was promised that this includes 'touchi touchi' whatever that is. 'Sexu Sexu' seems to run to 15,000Y to 20,000Y ($180-$240) so you had better make the most of it as you won't be going that often  :Smile:  Language barriers prevented any more detailed enquiries.



Roppongi - late night drinking - more Gaijin (Farang) around here.



Shibuya - teenage shopping, fashion.



Shinjuku - crazy central - eat, drink, be merry

----------


## Looper

Senso-Ji - bathing in the smoke brings good luck.





Zojo-ji



Tokyo Tower. Modelled on the Eiffel tower - 8m taller - painted orange and white to comply with air traffic safety regulations - used for terrestrial TV broadcasting but too short for digital signal broadcasting.



Food festival outside Yoyogi park.

----------


## misskit

Nice pics, Looper. Tried to green you but can't. Looks like you are really getting a lot of sightseeing done.

Going to the onsen is my favorite thing to do in Japan too.

----------


## Looper

Japan, land of cutting edge technology where everyone gets about on a bicyle designed in the post-war era.



Hungry? Deadly Fugu waiting to be skillfully filleted up by expert chefs in background. I didn't risk it.



I did eat whale though. Here it is. Don't know what all the fuss is about in the Japanese media. It isn't that nice and most Japs I spoke to had never eaten it. The meat is like beef (brown bit). The other bits are slices of whale blubber which tastes like you would expect slices of whale blubber to taste like.



More naughty maid-girls in Ikebukuro gagging for a bottom spanking.



The Tokyo stock exchange. Home of the volatile Nikkei-225 index and the most catastrophic asset bubble in modern history. It is in Nihombashi which borders the most expensive districts Maranouchi and Ginza. The stratospheric speculative property prices there fell from their 1989 peak to a trough 14 years later of 1% of their peak value. 1% !!!  :Shocked: 



Geisha women getting about in Nihombashi amidst all the suits and traffic.



A shark in Tokyo seaworld aquarium. It costs 700Y ($8.50) to get in here and it is a top class aquarium. Sydney aquarium is $35 and Siam Oceanworld is $25

----------


## Poo and Pee

great pics! thanks


I took these in the 90's

----------


## porno frank

Real cool pics of japan. Favorite is the beer picture.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Nice pix, Loop. I spent a couple of weeks in Tokyo, but was working in the city center. Wandered around some on the weekends, but I think not having the language, and not really knowing what to go see, left me feeling like it was just a lot of big buildings. I did find a couple of areas with little, winding lanes but, once again, the inability to read Japanese left me clueless as to what was behind the doors of the establishments. I've never really been a North Asia guy, but I still feel like I missed a lot on my trips to Japan by not having someone to steer me in the right direction. Anyway, nice pix!

----------

